# Invisilab Dog Blind



## Pupknuckle (Aug 15, 2008)

Just got one and it is the bomb. Quality construction and very versatile. If you are looking for a dog blind, check this one out.

http://store.marshmutt.com/hunting-blinds/dog-blind/momarsh-sws-invisilab-universal-dog-blind


----------



## Luc2121 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looks like a great blind


----------



## Bob Mac (Feb 28, 2012)

I did also. Excellent product.


----------



## RMC$$$ (Oct 1, 2012)

Great product.


----------

